# Kommentare schreiben?



## shick (1. Juli 2007)

Hm, also ich hab die faq gelesen und die Suche bemüht aber nix gefnden. Also, mein Problem ist, daß ich keine Kommentare unter Items oder News oder sonstwas schreiben kann. Obwohl ich angemeldet bin (schreib ja hier). Woran liegt das? Was mach ich falsch? Benutze Explorer und Opera, beides neueste Verionen, bei beiden funktionierts nicht.
Was muß ich tun?

Heurio

shickl


----------



## shick (3. Juli 2007)

shick schrieb:


> Hm, also ich hab die faq gelesen und die Suche bemüht aber nix gefnden. Also, mein Problem ist, daß ich keine Kommentare unter Items oder News oder sonstwas schreiben kann. Obwohl ich angemeldet bin (schreib ja hier). Woran liegt das? Was mach ich falsch? Benutze Explorer und Opera, beides neueste Verionen, bei beiden funktionierts nicht.
> Was muß ich tun?
> 
> Heurio
> ...



Hm, hier wird einem ja nicht besonders geholfen...:/


----------



## Hoazl (3. Juli 2007)

Hm...
also, wenn ich zB bei einem Item "Kommentare" auswähle, bekomme ich gleich ein Textfeld zum Kommentar schreiben ... Ist das bei dir nicht so?

MFG


----------



## shick (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo, danke erstmal, daß du dich bemühst
Nein, bei mir ist es eben nicht so, sondern es steht da immer noch das Textfeld mit der Info zur Registrierung... Ups, warte mal, habe es grad nochmal versucht um den genauen Wortlaut zu überprüfen und sehe jetzt, daß es funktioniert. Auch oben links steht jetzt das ich angemeldet bin und der Hinweis zur Registrierung ist ein Kommentar Feld... Sehr seltsam, gestern ging es 100%ig noch nicht! War angemeldet und habe ja hier rein geschrieben aber Kommentare gingen definitiv nicht. Es kann ja wohl kaum daran liegen, daß ich jetzt grad über UMTS drin bin oder? Werde es nachher nochmal zu hause im Netzwerk probieren.
Trotzdem erstmal danke!

mfg

shick


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2007)

shick schrieb:


> Hallo, danke erstmal, daß du dich bemühst
> Nein, bei mir ist es eben nicht so, sondern es steht da immer noch das Textfeld mit der Info zur Registrierung... Ups, warte mal, habe es grad nochmal versucht um den genauen Wortlaut zu überprüfen und sehe jetzt, daß es funktioniert. Auch oben links steht jetzt das ich angemeldet bin und der Hinweis zur Registrierung ist ein Kommentar Feld... Sehr seltsam, gestern ging es 100%ig noch nicht! War angemeldet und habe ja hier rein geschrieben aber Kommentare gingen definitiv nicht. Es kann ja wohl kaum daran liegen, daß ich jetzt grad über UMTS drin bin oder? Werde es nachher nochmal zu hause im Netzwerk probieren.
> Trotzdem erstmal danke!
> 
> ...



Huhu,

Im Portal-Bereich kann es unter Umständen vorkommen, das du zwar eingeloggt bist aber nicht als eingeloggt angezeigt wirst. Das passiert nicht permanent und nur bei wenigen Usern. Da schafft vorerst nur ein Wechsel zwischen unseren Portalseiten Abhilfe.


----------



## Tires (23. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Im Portal-Bereich kann es unter Umständen vorkommen, das du zwar eingeloggt bist aber nicht als eingeloggt angezeigt wirst. Das passiert nicht permanent und nur bei wenigen Usern. Da schafft vorerst nur ein Wechsel zwischen unseren Portalseiten Abhilfe.




Ich bin mal wieder ein der wenigen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe mal, dass es bald funktioniert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

